# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Օղին ու հայերը

## Artgeo

Այն որ Երևանը ողողված է ռուսական ցածրորակ օղու գովազդով ոչ ոքի համար գաղտնիք չէ: Ինձ հետաքրքիր է երբվանի՞ց են հայերը օղի օգտագործում: Կարծես թե մեր նախնիների մոտ այդ սովորությունը չի եղել, թե՞ սխալվում եմ  :Think:

----------

DavitH (24.11.2009)

----------


## քաղաքացի

Artgeo ճիշտ ես ասում: Ինձ էլ է թվում, որ չի եղել: Այդ սովորությունը առաջացել ռուս «եղբայներից», ցավոք: Օղին համարում եմ ծխելուց ավելի վնասակար:  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Artgeo, դու նկատի ունես vodka, ոչ թե օղի: Օղին ինչքան գիտեմ հունական ծագում ունի (ozu): Հետաքրքիր է, ինչպե՞ս է փոխվել դարձել «արաղ» կամ «օրաղ»  :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

Ինչքան գիտեմ, ո՛չ հայերը և ո՛չ էլ ռուսները անցյալ դարերում օղու սիրահար չեն եղել։ Օղին լայն տարածում է գտել միայն սովետական շրջանում։ Ասում են, որ օղու մասսայականացումը սովետական կառավարության կողմից հատուկ մշակված ծրագիր էր, որի նպատակը բավականին տրամաբանական է՝ հարբեցող բնակչությանը շատ ավելի հեշտ է ենթարկեցնել ու քշել։
Այդ չարիքից սովետական շրջանում հատկապես տուժեց ռուս ժողովուրդը, իսկ այժմ ՀՀ կառավարության լուռ համաձայնությամբ ավելի մեծ թափով փաթաթում են նաև հայերի վզին։

----------


## Մելիք

> Ինչքան գիտեմ, ո՛չ հայերը և ո՛չ էլ ռուսները անցյալ դարերում օղու սիրահար չեն եղել։ Օղին լայն տարածում է գտել միայն սովետական շրջանում։


Մերոնց մոտ չգիտեմ, բայց ռուսների մոտ օղին վաղուց ա տարածված եղել: Սովետական շրջանում նույնիսկ վեճեր են գնացել ռոսական և ֆիննական գիտական շրջանակներում՝ օղու ծագման երկրի մասին, և ռուսները գիտական աշխատություններով հիմնավորել են, որ օղին ծագել է ռուսաստանում, էն էլ բավականին շուտ: Էդ մասին լսել եմ մի հեռուստահաղորդմամբ, ցավոք էդ աշխատությունների հեղինակի անունը չեմ հիշում:

----------


## Արշակ

Մելիք, իհարկե, օղին Ռուսաստանում մինչև սովետն էլ է հայտնի եղել։ Նույնիսկ գործարանային արտադրություն է եղել։ Բայց նման մասսայական տարածումը, որը ունի  այսօր, որքան գիտեմ, սկսել է սովետական շրջանում։
Նույն կերպ, գարեջրի հայրենիքը համարվում է Հայաստանը։ Դեռ մեր թվարկությունից դարեր առաջ հույն ճանապարհորդ պատմիչներից չեմ հիշում ով է ասել դրա մասին։ Բայց առայժմ գարեջուրը հայ ժողովրդի գլխին այնպիսի պատուհաս չի դառել, ինչպիսին դառավ օղին ռուսների դեպքում։ Չնայած սենց որ գնա, երևի դառնա։ :Think:

----------


## Արշակ

> Այն որ Երևանը ողողված է ռուսական ցածրորակ օղու գովազդով ոչ ոքի համար գաղտնիք չէ: Ինձ հետաքրքիր է երբվանի՞ց են հայերը օղի օգտագործում: Կարծես թե մեր նախնիների մոտ այդ սովորությունը չի եղել, թե՞ սխալվում եմ


Հա, Artgeo, մեկ էլ մի հարց տամ էլի։ Հիմա դու ընդհանրապես օղու գովազդի ու տարածման դե՞մ ես բողոքում, թե՞ էլի քո հակառուսական քարոզներն ես առաջ տանում։
_Կոնկրետ ինձ համար օղին ամեն դեպքում որակյալ չի կարող համարվել։ Ինձ որ հարցնեք, օղին ընդհանրապես խմելու բան չի։_ 
Բայց եկեք օբյեկտիվ լինենք։ Ունե՞ս որևէ հիմնավորում, որ հենց ռուսական օղին  մյուսներից ավելի ցածրորակ է։ Երեկ հեռուստատեսությամբ ռուսական օղու մի ընկերության մասին ասվում էր, որ իրենց արտադրանքը բազմաթիվ միջազգային մրցանակներ է շահել հենց բարձր որակի համար։ Ու այդ ընկերության աշխատակիցն ասում էր, որ իրենք այդ բարձր որակն ապահովում են մի տեխնոլոգիայի միջոցով, որն աշխարհում ունեն բացի իրենցից ընդամենը 3 ֆիրմաներ, որոնցից մեկը ռուսական էր, իսկ մյուսների անուններն ինձ ծանոթ չէին։ Հանուն օբյեկտիվության շեշտեմ, որ լսածս ինֆորմացիան այնուամենայնիվ այդ ֆիրմայի գովազդ էր ներկայացնում։

----------


## քաղաքացի

Օղի, թե՞ վոդկա: Ինձ թվում է տարբեր բաներ են: Հիմա դուք որի՞ մասին եք խոսում:

Հ.Գ. Արշակ > Քսենոֆոբը իր Անաբասիս (Նահանջ բյուրաց) գրքի մեջ է գրել, որ գարեջուր կար Հայաստանում, այն էլ «գարեջուր» բառը չի օգտագործում, ուրշ կերպ է ներկայացնում:

----------


## Արշակ

> Օղի, թե՞ վոդկա: Ինձ թվում է տարբեր բաներ են: Հիմա դուք որի՞ մասին եք խոսում:


Օղին ու վոդկան նույն բանն են։ Ուղղակի առաջինը հայերեն է, երկրորդը՝ ռուսերեն։ :Cool:  



> Հ.Գ. Արշակ > Քսենոֆոբը իր Անաբասիս (Նահանջ բյուրաց) գրքի մեջ է գրել, որ գարեջուր կար Հայաստանում, այն էլ «գարեջուր» բառը չի օգտագործում, ուրշ կերպ է ներկայացնում:


 Հա, «գարեջուր» բառը չի ասել, բայց խմիչքի նկարագրությունից ենթադրվում է, որ խոսքը գարեջրի մասին է։

----------

DavitH (24.11.2009)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Եթե չեմ սխալվում, օղու գյուտը պատկանումա հնդկացի ցեղերից մեկին...
«Օգնենայա վադա»...լսաց կլինեք...դեղի համարեն օգտագործել

----------


## NetX

Խմողը միշտել խմել ա, իսկ չխմողը չի խմել...
Ինձ թվում գովազդը (համենայն դեպս հայերի մոտ) ոչ մի բան չի փոխում այլ համուզում  ա,
որ ասենք են ով որ միշտ խմել ա (ու մենք չենք ել իմացել), ԼուսԱսղի տեղը ասենք "Կրիստալլ" խմի...  :Cool:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հա, Artgeo, մեկ էլ մի հարց տամ էլի։ Հիմա դու ընդհանրապես օղու գովազդի ու տարածման դե՞մ ես բողոքում, թե՞ էլի քո հակառուսական քարոզներն ես առաջ տանում։


Չէ, կոնկրետ օղու էդքան տարաված լինելնա ինձ հետաքրքրում: Կարծես թե մեր տարածաշրջանում օղին էդքան էլ հայտնի չի եղել: Օրինակ հիմա էլ Վրաստանում օղին էսքան հայտնի ու տարածված չի: Գինի խնդրեմ, ինչքան ուզեք, բայց օղի էսքան չեն խմում  :Think:  

Իսկ Հայաստանում (նամանավանդ Գյումրիում) մի հոծ բազմություն համարյա սաղ օրը օղի ա խմում:

----------


## NetX

> Չէ, կոնկրետ օղու էդքան տարաված լինելնա ինձ հետաքրքրում: Կարծես թե մեր տարածաշրջանում օղին էդքան էլ հայտնի չի եղել: Օրինակ հիմա էլ Վրաստանում օղին էսքան հայտնի ու տարածված չի: Գինի խնդրեմ, ինչքան ուզեք, բայց օղի էսքան չեն խմում


Օղու տարածվածությունը գովազդի քանակով մի չափի,
օղու բերողը մեկին-երեք փող ա մտնում մեջը, կոպիտ գնահատակնով 1/3 ինքնառժեքն ա, 1/3 իրա օգուտը, 1/3 գովազդային ակցիաների վրա ծախսող գումարները ... ու քանի որ իրա բերածը թանգա քան թթի Օրաղը կամ ԼուսԱստղ օրաղը պետքա ինքնել շատ մեծ փողեր ծախսի գովազդի ու գովազդով մարդկանց համուզելու վրա որ սա ա պետք խմել...

Իսկապես տարածված ապրանքը գովազդի կարիք չի ունենում (բացառությամբ, այնել արտասահմանում, երբ որև տարածված brend պահի տակ գովազդ ա անում, որ հանկարծ որոշ դմբոներ չմտածեն որ ետ ֆիրմաի գործերը լավ չեն)

----------


## Artgeo

Հիմա դու ուզում ես համոզես, որ Հայաստանում քի՞չ են օղի խմում:

----------


## Մելիք

> Քսենոֆոբը իր Անաբասիս (Նահանջ բյուրաց) գրքի մեջ:


Քսենոֆոբն օ՞վ ա :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Սամսար (31.07.2010)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ինչ կհաղթեր քաջ իշխանին
Թե չլինեին կինն ու ԳԻՆԻՆ :Angry2:  

.......Առաջին թասից մարդը պայծառացավ ու երգեց ծիծեռնակի պես, երկրորդ թասից կատաղեց, ու սկսեց մռնչալ առյուծի պես, երրորդ թասից հարբեց ու սկսեց խռռացնել խոզի պես...

«Ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ է գեղեցիկ...Հին ավանդույթները պահպանվում են ,ժողովուրդը երբեք չի սխալվում...» :Cool:

----------


## Artgeo

Է հա, «կինն ու *ԳԻՆԻՆ*» հասկանում եմ, կոնյակն էլ եմ հասկանում, բայց օղին չի տեղավորվում: Հայերից մեջ օղի խմել չի եղել:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Քսենոֆոբն օ՞վ ա


Ներողություն Քսենոֆո*ն*

----------

Սամսար (31.07.2010)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե հարցադրումը արվեր հետևյալ կերպ.
Օղին ու քյավառցիները… (խաշած կարտոֆիլի մասին չմոռանալ)  :LOL:

----------

DavitH (24.11.2009)

----------


## Philosopher

Օղին հայերի կենցաղ մտցվեց ռուսների հետ բարեկամության արդյունքում և շատ բան փոխեց հոգեբանության մեջ։ Գինի խմող ժողովրդի հոգեբանությունը, ինչպիսիք հայերը եղել են, միանգամայն այլ է։

----------


## Tumbler

Հիմնական գյուխական տեխերում են սախ որը ոխի խմում. Ինչ ըլնի չլնի ոխի են խմում.
Մենակ տե խմեն. :Angry2:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

> Հիմնական գյուխական տեխերում են սախ որը ոխի խմում. Ինչ ըլնի չլնի ոխի են խմում.
> Մենակ տե խմեն.


Հետաքրքիր բառակապակցություն էր "գյուղական տեխեր": 
Տեսնես ինչ ա նշանակում  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
ВОДКА 
В- Вот 
О- О чем
Д- Думает
К- Каждий
A- Алкоголик
Вот о чем думает каждий алкоголик  :Jpit: 

Կամ էլ հակառակը` 
Алкоголик!!!, каждий думает о водке=АКДОВ

----------


## Universe

Կներեք, ռուսերեն գրառմանս համար  :Blush: 
*Водка - Это анестезия, позволяющая перенести операцию под названием жизнь...*  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Չէի տեսել այս թեման :Smile: 
Չհասկացա ինչից եք բողոքում այ մարդ: Հա հասկացանք մեր պապերը գինի են խմել ու մեկել ասում են «ռազլիվնոյ» գարեջուր  :LOL:  : Է հետո ինչ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ օղին վատ բան է: Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ բժիշկները համարում են, որ օղին բոլոր ալկոհոլային խմիչքներից ամենաանվնասն է: Ես այդպես չեմ համարում և գտնում եմ, որ և օղին և գինին և հատկապես գարեջունը :Love:   հրաշալի խմիչքներ են և կարող են նույնիսկ օգտակար լինել մարդու համար՝ չափը չանցնելու պարագայում: Պարզապես օղի խմելիս պետք է շատ զգույշ լինել, քանի որ հայաստանյան շուկայի մեծ մասը զբաղեցնում են անորակ և/կամ ապօրինի շշալցված օղիները, ինչը չէի ասի գինու կամ գարեջրի համար: Ինչ վերաբերում է ալկոհոլիզմին՝ ասեմ, որ ալկոհոլիկ դառնալ կարելի է ցանկացած ալկոհոլային խմիչք օգտագործելուց: Բարեբախտաբար հայերը գենետիկորեն հակված չեն ալկոհոլիզմի ի տարբերություն ռուսների: Ի դեպ ասում են, որ ռուս ազգի մոտ ալկոհոլի նկատմամբ դիմադրողականությունը ընկել է թաթարների հետ խառնվելուց հետո, բայց սա արդեն ուրիշ օպերայից է:

----------

Ariadna (31.07.2010), Kuk (26.07.2010), Սամսար (31.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Օղին հայերի կենցաղ մտցվեց ռուսների հետ բարեկամության արդյունքում և շատ բան փոխեց հոգեբանության մեջ։ Գինի խմող ժողովրդի հոգեբանությունը, ինչպիսիք հայերը եղել են, միանգամայն այլ է։


Հետաքրքիր է... 
Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն է գինի խմող ժողովրդի հոգեբանությունը, և ինչպիսի՞ն է օղի խմող ժողովրդի հոգեբանությունը։ 

Անձամբ ինձ համար խմողը խմող է, առանձնապես էական չէ, թե ինչ է խմում։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ բոլոր ալկոհոլային խմիչքներն էլ վնասակար եմ համարում ու ընդունելի համարում եմ միայն հատուկ դեպքերում, այն էլ որպես դեղամիջոց, ոչ թե որպես տրամադրությունը բարձրացնելու խթանիչ։

Հիմա բոլորը կհարձակվեն վրաս...  :Unsure:

----------

Սամսար (31.07.2010)

----------


## Dr. M

հեհե
շատ ջերմ բարևում են իրար  :LOL:  :Drinks:

----------

Սամսար (31.07.2010)

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Հիմա բոլորը կհարձակվեն վրաս...


(no comment)

Հ.Գ. Ես չեմ խմում  :Nono:   :Blush:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հետաքրքիր է... 
> Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն է գինի խմող ժողովրդի հոգեբանությունը, և ինչպիսի՞ն է օղի խմող ժողովրդի հոգեբանությունը։ 
> 
> Անձամբ ինձ համար խմողը խմող է, առանձնապես էական չէ, թե ինչ է խմում։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ բոլոր ալկոհոլային խմիչքներն էլ վնասակար եմ համարում ու ընդունելի համարում եմ միայն հատուկ դեպքերում, այն էլ որպես դեղամիջոց, ոչ թե որպես տրամադրությունը բարձրացնելու խթանիչ։
> 
> Հիմա բոլորը կհարձակվեն վրաս...


100 տոկոսով համաձայն եմ

----------


## Grieg

օղին պատանիների մոտ ինքնահաստատման միջոց է..նրանց թվում է եթե բռնեն ձեռը մի բաժակ օղի և մի հատ ել "խելոք" կենաց ասեն ապա վերջ նրանք հաստատված "մեծ" տղաներ էն.. , որոշ երիտասարդների մոտ արդեն ինքնահաստատումը կայացել է և խմելուց չեն ել մտածում խմելու հետևանքների մասին, 
ուղղակի զարմանալի է ինչու  են որոշ մարդիկ ծխում կամ խմում որպիսզի ինտեգրվեն հասարակության մեջ, ուրիշ ճանապարհ չկա? ինչու ինտելեկտուալ/հոգևոր/արվեստային/սպորտային  կարողությունները չեն միացնում մարդկանց այլ միացնում է ոչ առողջ ապրելակերպը ? գուցե խուսափում են մարդիկ դժվարություններից?

----------

Հարդ (26.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է երբվանի՞ց են հայերը օղի օգտագործում:


Պատ. Հենց հայը առաջին  անգամ պատրաստեց խորոված ու կնոջը ձայն տվեց "կնի~կ, արաղը բեր, իյա..."

----------

Սամսար (31.07.2010)

----------


## ar4i_s

չգիտեմ ինչքան հնուց են հայերը օղի օգտագործում, բայց ինձ թվումա կարճ ժամանակում հնարավոր չէր հմտանալ օղի պատրաստելու մեջ էնպես ինչպես օրինակ Ղարաբաղ են հմտացել թթի օղու պատրաստելու գործում  :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ի՞նչ առտառոծ բան ասես չէս լսի հա էս հայերից:

Ժող տանձից ո՞նցա հնարավոր օղի պատրաստել :Smile:

----------


## Սամսար

> Ի՞նչ առտառոծ բան ասես չէս լսի հա էս հայերից:
> 
> Ժող տանձից ո՞նցա հնարավոր օղի պատրաստել


Հանրագիտարանի «օղի» կամ Վիքիփեդիայի «վոդկա» հոդվածը կարդա, կիմանաս։ Չալարեմ, մեջբերեմ 
«Հայկական սովետական հանրագիտարանից»։

Օղի-...ստանում են աշորայի, ցորենի, գարու, արմավի, խնկի, մեղրի, ինչպես նաև տարբեր պտուղների ու հատապտուղների խմորված քաղցուն թորելով։

Ոնց ասեմ, Ապե Ջան, վոբշմ դաժե կակտուսից (տեքիլա) ու գետնախմձորից, ու շաքարանոյւթ ունեցող ամեն ինչից են արաղ քաշում։  

Պարզվում է, հայ մատենագրության (Ագաթանգեղոս, Կանոնագիրք Հայոց) մեջ, մի շարք հնագույն ձեռագրերում տեղեկություններ կան սպիրտի թորման և օղի պատրաստելու եղանակների մասին։ Այ տենց։ Պարզապես, երևի քրիստոնեական ավանդույթն է ստիպել գինին գերադասել գինուն, որովհետև «Հացն ու գինին, տեր կենդանին»։

----------


## Հայկօ

Ի դեպ՝ օղախմությունը էն անդուր երևույթնեիր շարքում ա, որ շատ կուզենայի, որ վերանային: Ախմախ խմիչք ա օղին, խմելու համար հազարավոր ավելի հետաքրքիր բաներ կան, իսկ բոլորը խմում են միայն օղի: Անդուր ա: Անձամբ ես օղի խմել չեմ սիրում, հազարից մեկ կարող ա խմեմ. առաջին հերթին՝ համն ա տհաճ: Հենց թեկուզ նույն գինով արբելն էլ շատ ավելի հաճելի զգացողություն ա, քան արաղով ցխվելը:

----------

aerosmith (31.07.2010), Elmo (31.07.2010), Yellow Raven (31.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ի դեպ՝ օղախմությունը էն անդուր երևույթնեիր շարքում ա, որ շատ կուզենայի, որ վերանային: Ախմախ խմիչք ա օղին, խմելու համար հազարավոր ավելի հետաքրքիր բաներ կան, իսկ բոլորը խմում են միայն օղի: Անդուր ա: Անձամբ ես օղի խմել չեմ սիրում, հազարից մեկ կարող ա խմեմ. առաջին հերթին՝ համն ա տհաճ: Հենց թեկուզ նույն գինով արբելն էլ շատ ավելի հաճելի զգացողություն ա, քան արաղով ցխվելը:


Ի՞նչքան պետքա գինի խմես որ արբես  :Think:  արաղից տենց շուտ ցխվու էս՞  :LOL: 

Չէ իսկ ավելի լուրջ Հայկօ ջան գինին իր տեղն ունի օղին իր: Շատ ու շատ մարդիկ տանել չեն կարողանում հենց գինին ու հաճույքով խմում խմում են օղի:  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ի՞նչքան պետքա գինի խմես որ արբես  արաղից տենց շուտ ցխվու էս՞


Իսկ ումա պետք միանգամից հարբելը :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հանրագիտարանի «օղի» կամ Վիքիփեդիայի «վոդկա» հոդվածը կարդա, կիմանաս։ Չալարեմ, մեջբերեմ 
> «Հայկական սովետական հանրագիտարանից»։
> 
> Օղի-...ստանում են աշորայի, ցորենի, գարու, արմավի, խնկի, մեղրի, ինչպես նաև տարբեր պտուղների ու հատապտուղների խմորված քաղցուն թորելով։
> 
> Ոնց ասեմ, Ապե Ջան, վոբշմ դաժե կակտուսից (տեքիլա) ու գետնախմձորից, ու շաքարանոյւթ ունեցող ամեն ինչից են արաղ քաշում։  
> 
> Պարզվում է, հայ մատենագրության (Ագաթանգեղոս, Կանոնագիրք Հայոց) մեջ, մի շարք հնագույն ձեռագրերում տեղեկություններ կան սպիրտի թորման և օղի պատրաստելու եղանակների մասին։ Այ տենց։ Պարզապես, երևի քրիստոնեական ավանդույթն է ստիպել գինին գերադասել գինուն, որովհետև «Հացն ու գինին, տեր կենդանին»։


Հա: Ես էլ գիտեմ որ դա ճիշտ է, հնարավոր է, էհ... էլի եմ ասում ինչ ասես չէս լսի, տո մենակ հայերից չէ հա:  :Smile: 




> Իսկ ումա պետք միանգամից հարբելը


Հայերին, որ հոգսերը մոռանան:

----------


## Սամսար

Օղի, ցքի-...ստանում են աշորայի, ցորենի, գարու, արմավի, խնկի, մեղրի, ինչպես նաև տարբեր պտուղների ու հատապտուղների խմորված քաղցուն թորելով։

Ոնց ասեմ, Ապե Ջան, վոբշմ դաժե կակտուսից (տեքիլա) ու գետնախնձորից, ու շաքարանյութ պարունակող ամեն ինչից են արաղ քաշում։ 




> չգիտեմ ինչքան հնուց են հայերը օղի օգտագործում, բայց ինձ թվումա կարճ ժամանակում հնարավոր չէր հմտանալ օղի պատրաստելու մեջ էնպես ինչպես օրինակ Ղարաբաղ են հմտացել թթի օղու պատրաստելու գործում


 Պարզվում է, հայ մատենագրության (Ագաթանգեղոս, Կանոնագիրք Հայոց) մեջ, մի շարք հնագույն ձեռագրերում տեղեկություններ կան սպիրտի թորման և օղի պատրաստելու եղանակների մասին։ Այ տենց։ Պարզապես, երևի քրիստոնեական ավանդույթն է ստիպել գինին գերադասել օղուն, որովհետև՝ «Հացն ու գինին, տեր կենդանին»։

«Արաղ»-ը օղու թուրքական անվանումն է։ Օրինակ, բուլղարացիները օղուն ասում են «ռաքիա»։

Մեկ էլ էն ասեմ, որ «վոդկա»-ն սպիրտի 40 տոկոս պարունակությամբ օղին է։ Որ էդ պարունակությունն օպտիմալն է, հայտնաբերել է Մենդելեևը։ Բայց չգիտեմ, խմած-երազո՞ւմ ա հայտնաբերել, թե՝ օյաղ-քնած-երազում։

Իսկ կում-կում դառը կամ կիսաքաղցր գինի կամ կոնյակ խմելը իմ հաճելի զբաղմունքներից մեկն է։ Մի բաժակը կարամ ժամ-ժամուկես ձգել՝ չարազ, շոկոլադ, լիմոնով։ Նույն ձևի կարամ հոնի կամ ծիրանի օղի խմեմ, բայց խանութինը՝ չէ։




> Ի՞նչ առտառոծ բան ասես չէս լսի հա էս հայերից:
> 
> Ժող տանձից ո՞նցա հնարավոր օղի պատրաստել





> Հա: Ես էլ գիտեմ որ դա ճիշտ է, հնարավոր է, էհ... էլի եմ ասում ինչ ասես չէս լսի, տո մենակ հայերից չէ հա:


Ապե Ջան, թե որ գիտես, մի հարցրու։ Հարցրել ես, ուշադիր լսիր, թու, կարդա :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ի՞նչքան պետքա գինի խմես որ արբես  արաղից տենց շուտ ցխվու էս՞ 
> 
> Չէ իսկ ավելի լուրջ Հայկօ ջան գինին իր տեղն ունի օղին իր: Շատ ու շատ մարդիկ տանել չեն կարողանում հենց գինին ու հաճույքով խմում խմում են օղի:


Չէ, շատ խմելու հետ ընդհանրապես ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ, ընդհակառակը՝ շատ գոհ եմ իմ էդ դիմացկունությունից. հլը ոչ մի անգամ նենց չի եղել, որ խմելուց ինձ լրիվ կորցնեմ: Գումարած՝(խումհար (պախմել) երբեք չի լինում մոտս, էդ նույնիսկ նախանձելի հատկություն ա  :Jpit: : Ընդամենը մի անգամ ա եղել, որ հաջորդ օրը առավոտյան ինձ վատ զգամ. երեք հոգով հինգ շիշ «Սմիրնով» ու մի շիշ էլ մեծ «Նեմիրով» էինք խմել: Բայց ամեն դեպքում՝ կարողացա գործի գնալ  :Jpit: :

Կարմիր գինու մոտ չորս-հինգ շշից կարելի ա շատ գեղեցիկ արբենալ  :Jpit: :

----------

Ariadna (31.07.2010), Սամսար (31.07.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Հոնի օղի խմեք այ տղերք, հոնի՜  :Jpit:  փափուկ, սահուն կերպով խմվումա, տենց մի քանի շիշ կարելիա խմել ու միանգամից էլ քեզ կորցնել  ::}:  

Իմ լսած ամենահետաքրքիր օղին դա կարալյոկի արաղնա եղել, մեղրեցիներն են թորում:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Օղի հիմնականում խմում են, որովհետև
ա) էժան է
բ) ալկոհոլի տոկոսը բարձր է:
Գինիով կամ առավել ևս գարեջրով հարբելը շատ ավելի թանկ կնստի:
Օղին գնահատողները, ովքեր խմում են թանկարժեք օղի հենց որպես օղի, այլ ոչ որպես զուտ հարբելու միջոց, շատ քիչ են:
Ինքս օղի չեմ խմում արդեն բազում տարիներ: Տարվա մեջ մեկ-երկու անգամ մաքսիմում կարող է բացառություն անեմ:

----------

Հայկօ (31.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Չէ, շատ խմելու հետ ընդհանրապես ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ, ընդհակառակը՝ շատ գոհ եմ իմ էդ դիմացկունությունից. հլը ոչ մի անգամ նենց չի եղել, որ խմելուց ինձ լրիվ կորցնեմ: Գումարած՝(խումհար (պախմել) երբեք չի լինում մոտս, էդ նույնիսկ նախանձելի հատկություն ա : Ընդամենը մի անգամ ա եղել, որ հաջորդ օրը առավոտյան ինձ վատ զգամ. երեք հոգով հինգ շիշ «Սմիրնով» ու մի շիշ էլ մեծ «Նեմիրով» էինք խմել: Բայց ամեն դեպքում՝ կարողացա գործի գնալ :
> 
> Կարմիր գինու մոտ չորս-հինգ շշից կարելի ա շատ գեղեցիկ արբենալ :


Եթե խմում էս որակյալ օղի (թանկանոց), ապա էլի կարող էս հանգիստ սիրուն, ավելի քիչ քանակ խմելով արբենալ: :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Հոնի օղի խմեք այ տղերք, հոնի՜  փափուկ, սահուն կերպով խմվումա, տենց մի քանի շիշ կարելիա խմել ու միանգամից էլ քեզ կորցնել  
> 
> Իմ լսած ամենահետաքրքիր օղին դա կարալյոկի արաղնա եղել, մեղրեցիներն են թորում:


Հոնի  :Bad: 

Ոնց չեմ սիրում էդ հոտավետ-բուրավետ օղիները...
Օղին պետք ա լինի շատ սառը, չկեղծված ու որակով  :Smile: 

Երևանյան Գիշերներ ռեստորանում իրենց համար հատուկ պատրաստված նռան օղի են տալիս.. ընտիր բանա!

----------

Դեկադա (01.08.2010), Սամսար (01.08.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Հոնի 
> 
> Ոնց չեմ սիրում էդ հոտավետ-բուրավետ օղիները...
> Օղին պետք ա լինի շատ սառը, չկեղծված ու որակով 
> 
> Երևանյան Գիշերներ ռեստորանում իրենց համար հատուկ պատրաստված նռան օղի են տալիս.. ընտիր բանա!


Պահ  :Beee:  բայց ոնց գիտեի, որ գրածս տեսնես ետ սմայլիկի դեմքն ես ընդունելու  :Jpit: 
Բայց լուրջ, հոնի օղիից հոտ համարյա չի գալիս, ասենք թթի, տանձի, առավել ևս խինդեղնի օղիներից թունդ հոտա բուրում, բայց հոնը թեթև հոտ ունի ու խմելուց էլ զգացնել չի տալիս, որ շատ ուժեղ բան ես խմում, ուղղակի տենց մի քանի շիշ կարելիա խմել բայց տեղիցդ վեր կենալուց զգաս, որ գետինը գնում գալիսա ոտիդ տակ  :Sad: 

հ.գ, հեսա խմուկի տպավորություն եմ թողնելու  :Cry:   ես օղի չեմ խմում  :Shout:   պատմելով գիտեմ մենակ  :Jpit:

----------

My World My Space (01.08.2010), Կաթիլ (01.08.2010), Սամսար (01.08.2010)

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Հոնի 
> 
> Ոնց չեմ սիրում էդ հոտավետ-բուրավետ օղիները...
> Օղին պետք ա լինի շատ սառը, չկեղծված ու որակով 
> 
> Երևանյան Գիշերներ ռեստորանում իրենց համար հատուկ պատրաստված նռան օղի են տալիս.. ընտիր բանա!


Դե՜ նայած ում թորած օղին ա, Մինիստր ջան, տենց մի ասա  :Jpit: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ… ես խմիչքի հետ ընդհանրապես ընկեր չեմ, բա՜յց հենց առողջությանս վտանգ ա սպառնում ինձ միայն մի բաժակ թունդ հոնի օղին ա ոտքի կանգնացնում, լուրջ եմ ասում  :Pardon:

----------


## Okamigo

Ընդհանրապես օղի չեմ կարողանում խմել,բայց գինի սիրում եմ,բայց չափի սահմաններում

----------

